# FROGS



## brad0199 (May 8, 2003)

has anyone tried feeding a frog to their P's


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say, theoretically, they should be okay to feed them to your P's. I would be a little worried that a wild frog could introduce some unwated problems though. Such as parasites/desease.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with InSinUAsian.
Also, many frogs secrete a poisonous or irritating substance when under attack, although I don't know about the non-tropical species...
I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

yes, when i was back home in england i had 4 reds, i put a frog in and the fish would not go near the frog and it was't like the fish was not hungry.some how the fish know the frog is toxic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have heard alot of things about frogs dont try, its okay i really dont know.i think somebody should find out the truth and post it 
just my 2 cents


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

depends on the type of frogs, up here it as far away from tropical as possible and our common frogs ar not poisenous... played with my whole life as a kid growing up... I did catch this one that was like bigger than my head, that was just his body







:LOL


----------

